# Alison and Kyle wedding



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

Great set Robin - some real imagination there.


----------



## Juga (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome job Robin


----------



## julianliu (Oct 20, 2013)

Look great, inspiring too.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 20, 2013)

Love #27, 32, and 33 the best. Great work buddy.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 20, 2013)

I think you got lovely shots of the bride/couple especially#12 & 13 and 20; you take interesting and unique photos (like the one of the tie!). I'd think about the framing of some, if that were my dress I'd want to see the whole thing rather than ceiling, but I think what you might have been seeing was the light hitting the ceiling which gives it some interest; I'd have thought about maybe a vertical shot? or some way to include the entire dress and the light above the window. 

There are some where there's a lot of space above the heads but the subjects have no feet, or fingers are cropped/not in the frame, etc. Some of the B&W photos look gray more than black and white, but I like the outdoor shots at the end, those are pretty cool and I think them being backlit works.


----------



## manny212 (Oct 20, 2013)

As usual , a crapola job .... Buahhhhha !  . Obviously talking smack ! Great Job Brother !!!!!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 20, 2013)

Really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 20, 2013)

Pretty dang fab!  When I grow up, I want to shoot weddings as good as you!


----------



## lizzmc4 (Dec 5, 2013)

wow!!!! love them!!! what lens did you use for the dancing pictures?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Dec 13, 2013)

very nice stuff, robin! love the dance shots, 30 and 31 are beautifully lit. great job capturing the emotional shots too! a few nitpicks:

11 is a bit too blown for my tastes. the light fringing around their faces is a bit much, kinda bleaches the whole photo out. 
12, her face is way too greenish/yellow on my monitor. 
28- Not digging the blur at all. whats going on with it in that shot? some of the flowers are in focus, some aren't, and the sides of their faces are blurred. i much prefer 27.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2013)

Great set; would hire.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 13, 2013)

The light stand in 43 stands out to me, but other than that, these are amazing.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 13, 2013)

Beautiful Robin. 45 pushes my button. Very romantic.  Later Ed


----------



## mrbadwrench (Dec 16, 2013)

I like the last half of the photos, a lot.


----------



## cmhbob (Dec 16, 2013)

Great stuff here. Love the house. What was the story with the dog?

Favs: 13 15 21 27 30 34 45

Was 45 planned at all?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2013)

Can you describe teh lighting technique setup in 35-41?

Looks like a bare flash setup on a stand providing fill for the background. on/off camera flash for the subject. slow shutter. and higher iso (500-800)?


----------



## ShootRaw (Dec 20, 2013)

Some great shots..Like others have mentioned some are overexposed and some cropping issues..Overall I like your creativity..


----------



## CorrieMichael (Dec 20, 2013)

GAWD! I love your work! simply amazing! &#9829;


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 20, 2013)

That last one is truly a work of art! Amazing pictures. What a lucky couple.


----------



## lanyemichelle (Jan 7, 2014)

I love the night ones! I have a thing for wedding photos at night. The one of all of the guys smoking is my favorite. The light blurs in the reception shots are awesome too. 

The ring shot is beautiful, but from a female eye the rings in the windowsill can get old sometimes. However, yours was done very nicely. It's not as bland as a lot of the 'ring in the window sill' shots sometimes appear.


----------



## NedM (Jan 7, 2014)

The first ten or so photos were kind of boring and ordinary. Your work, towards the end of the set, started having more interest. Good job, especially on the portraits!


----------

